# Buying parts for my Air Ride management.



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

I finally got my kit from air lift and starting putting things together. Since I am using a different tank from AccuAir, there are some fitting I have to order.

There are some additional holes on the AccuAir tank that needs to be plugged. But I was wondering instead of closing it off, I was thinking of adding a tank pressure gauge and possibly an air tool line.

I have been looking around (not intensively enough) for a cool looking air gauge, I haven't found one to my liking. I was hoping you might have any suggestions of a cool looking analog air pressure gauge.

Also, I really want to do hard lines, but need to get my air ride on the car in a week and don't think it's enough time to get it done in time. But was wondering how I can make or get an air line feed to an air tool as well as a floating gauge.

Are there any build threads that show how to do this? Or who should I contact to get this made?

Thanks!
Bernie


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

*FV-QR*

bernie, i PM'd ya man!


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Replied! Thanks for the info Zimmy!

Just an FYI, I have a 5gal with no legs and also using AccuAir EXO mounts.

Can anyone confirm, what size are the 2 ports on the side, specifically the one in the corner? 

Is that 3/8s? It didn't seem to be 3/8s? But it was 1am when I was looking at it. LOL










Instead of pluging it up, I want to add a gauge on one end and a air tool quick disconnect on the other. Does anyone have info on how I can do that?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Yes Bernie, it's a 3/8" port :thumbup:


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Yes Bernie, it's a 3/8" port :thumbup:


Thanks Will! Now I need to find some gauges. You got any over there Will?


----------



## shysty (Oct 19, 2010)

Get a gauge from Mc Fadden Dale


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

dub-Nation said:


> Thanks Will! Now I need to find some gauges. You got any over there Will?


We sure do, what do you need?


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

dub-Nation said:


> Thanks Will! Now I need to find some gauges. You got any over there Will?


WILL HAS EVERYTHING!:laugh:



no but seriously, he is awesome help!...and i met him this weekend hes a good dood!:beer::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Bernie, if you need someone to do any type of hardline, I suggest you hit up Nik. You saw what my trunk looked like, so you know he's capable of doing whatever it is you'd like to do. Shoot me a PM if you don't have his #.


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

SoloGLI said:


> Bernie, if you need someone to do any type of hardline, I suggest you hit up Nik. You saw what my trunk looked like, so you know he's capable of doing whatever it is you'd like to do. Shoot me a PM if you don't have his #.


Thanks Alex, I plan on too. But I need it on the car this week. I want it tested before I drive to SCE and then Waterwerks the few days later.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

dub-Nation said:


> Thanks Alex, I plan on too. But I need it on the car this week. I want it tested before I drive to SCE and then Waterwerks the few days later.


If you already know what you want done, Nik can probably have it done with enough time to test it out. Just need to find out what his schedule is like. Why don't you give him a call tonight and see if you can get it worked out in time.


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

SoloGLI said:


> If you already know what you want done, Nik can probably have it done with enough time to test it out. Just need to find out what his schedule is like. Why don't you give him a call tonight and see if you can get it worked out in time.


We are going to try to meet up tonight. Thanks Alex.


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> We sure do, what do you need?


Hey Will,

Right now it's up for debate. Do you have any of these in stock?


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> We sure do, what do you need?


Hey Will, I just sent you an email.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

dub-Nation said:


> Hey Will, I just sent you an email.


I just left the office, I'll hit you back in a hour or two after I go biking. :thumbup:


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Look at what we did today. :laugh:


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

SoloGLI said:


> Bernie, if you need someone to do any type of hardline, I suggest you hit up Nik. You saw what my trunk looked like, so you know he's capable of doing whatever it is you'd like to do. Shoot me a PM if you don't have his #.


Thanks Alex, I met with Nik last night. :thumbup: 



dub-Nation said:


> Hey Will,
> 
> Right now it's up for debate. Do you have any of these in stock?


Thanks Will for taking care of me! Can't wait to start putting everything together. 



dub-Nation said:


> Look at what we did today. :laugh:


The wood floor is done. It's a 3/4 inch MDF template from the stock carpet, then rewraped in a similar fabric. It's in 2-pieces cut right in the middle from left-to-right. The AccuAir tank and EXO mounts will be mounted on the back half of the trunk closest to the seats. So the hole that you see is for the drain spigot. Also on the top left of the photo is a slit in the carpet for the wiring.

As of last night, my friend [email protected]Auto Essentials has helped out with the flooring and the main wiring. :thumbup: 

_This Sunday_, I am going to run the air lines. Do you guys know if it would be better to run the 3/8" air lines *inside* the car or *outside* the car?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

dub-Nation said:


> Thanks Will for taking care of me! Can't wait to start putting everything together.



No problem dude! Everything is shipping out today :beer:


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

dub-Nation, your PM Inbox is full.  What type of fitting did you wind up using? Got pics?


----------



## Tea_And_Crumpets (Nov 17, 2011)

Is this for the MKVI? Your projects are always promising :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

joeyvdubGLI said:


> dub-Nation, your PM Inbox is full.  What type of fitting did you wind up using? Got pics?


Sorry, I have been meaning to empty it out, but haven't had time to go trough everything in my inbox. The fittings end up coming from AccuAir, they send me a tiny package because they forget to include it in the initial package. As for the Gauge and adapter fitting I got from Will BagRiders. I also got some fittings for my AirLift tank from AVS suspension and a plug from Grainger.

I hope this helps.



Tea_And_Crumpets said:


> Is this for the MKVI? Your projects are always promising :thumbup::thumbup:


Yes, it's for my MK6. I have a ton of photos that I have not yet posted from my build back in July, but with the holidays coming up, I will have more time to work on them or no time. LOL. Thanks so much. It's just really fun to have a project to work on where the mods are somewhat financially manageable.


----------

